# How long before handling?



## Dallen33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got my new tegu this morning! Im not quite sure on the age but i believe its still very young as its only around 18 inches long. I was just curious as to how long i should let it adjust to its new home before i try handling him.


----------



## Gx3 (Feb 7, 2009)

I would just let him adjust to his new environment for a day or two and then you should be able to start working with him (assuming he doesn't just go to sleep if hes still hibernating). If he is burrowed definitely dont dig him out!


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply....he was about and about when we first brought him home but has now burrowed under the log in his tank


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 7, 2009)

The suggested time frame is 5-7 days. Let him see you as much as possible within this time but just let him be if you can.


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 7, 2009)

What about removing him from the tank as far as feeding goes?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with Joe, but you can remove him to feed him, just don't handle him more than you must for the first few days.


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks....we made the bad mistake of waking him to try and feed him last night...needless to say i wont be waking him up again any time soon. We're gonna try again today if he comes out from under the log at any point


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure on how much feeding is going to be happening either....he burrowed under his log last night and has yet to come out this morning


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well come to find out he did wake up this after noon...we took him out and he ate his first ground turkey ball complete with cod liver oil! hes now back under his log.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 17, 2009)

like stated earlier i would wait a week or so before handling, but let him/her observe you as much as possible. when i first got my tegu it stayed burrowed for a week or so i think. my tegu grew 19 inches in 3 1/2 months so you do wanna start handling as soon as its acclaminted to its enclosure to ensure you and the tegu are comfortable with each other when he/she gets this size. it can be kinda intimadating to hold a lizard your not comfortable with when its 3 feet long and is as strong as you are...


----------



## Dallen33 (Feb 18, 2009)

Were now handling daily with no trouble whatsoever! We put our hand in the tank and he checks it out and usually crawls right in. Hes been doing some exploring around the house as well.


----------



## 6586583 (Feb 22, 2009)

my friends tegu had a bad temper throught its entire life and he said it was just how they were


----------

